# Kolloquium J2EE / Struts



## achtim (24. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
ich muss demnächst ein Kolloquium zum Thema J2EE (allgemein) und Struts halten. Hat von Euch jemand einen Tip, wo ich vielleicht ein bisschen Material dafür herbekommen könnte bzw. hat von Euch jemand etwas?  :### 
Hatte gerade die Idee, dass man sich bei den Unis Vorlesungsunterlagen zu dem Thema runterladen könnte? Hat jemand da eine Anlaufstelle?
Danke für jeden Tip!


----------



## foobar (24. Feb 2005)

> Hat von Euch jemand einen Tip, wo ich vielleicht ein bisschen Material dafür herbekommen könnte bzw. hat von Euch jemand etwas?


http://struts.apache.org/
http://www.theserverside.com/
http://www.j2ee-develop.de/

Anonsten gibt es genügend Bücher zu diesem Thema.


----------



## achtim (24. Feb 2005)

Kann man sich bei Unis Vorlesungsmaterial runterladen? Welche Uni ist da im Informatik-Bereich zu empfehlen?


----------



## achtim (24. Feb 2005)

Mal ne etwas andere Frage (ich weiss, es gibt keine dummen Fragen 
Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit im Internet eine frei zugängliche EJB in irgendeinem Application Server aufzurufen und eine Methode zu nutzen?
Macht jemand sowas und stellt die frei zur Verfügung? Ich würde gerne am Ende meiner Präsentation oder so eine "Live-Vorführung" ;-) machen, um nicht nur die logische sondern auch die physikalische Trennung von Softwarekomponenten zu demonstrieren  Meinetwegen eine Session Bean, die mir die aktuelle Uhrzeit zurückgibt, oder aktuelle Nachrichten, oder meinetwegen 1+1 zusammenzählt... irgendwas?


----------



## ak (24. Feb 2005)

Installiere doch ein J2EE-Programm auf deinem Laptop und zeige das dann in der Vorlesung. Ansonsten viel Spass beim finden einer geeigneten EJB  ;-)


----------



## Gast (24. Feb 2005)

Ja, das würde ich wohl auch machen, aber lustiger fände ich wenn man sowas auch im Internet irgendwo findet. Also gibts sowas vielleicht?


----------



## foobar (24. Feb 2005)

Schreib dir doch eine kleine Anwendung, die du dann präsentieren kannst.


----------



## achtim (25. Feb 2005)

hab ich verstanden und das werde ich auch sogar machen, meine frage war nur ob ich vielleicht auch (zusätzlich) auf eine Bean im Internet zugreifen kann bzw. ob es sowas gibt?


----------



## achtim (28. Feb 2005)

habt ihr keinen tip für mich?
habe schon gegoogelt aber auch nichts rausgefunden.. schade!


----------



## Student (28. Feb 2005)

Vergess ma die frei zugängliche EJB. Schreibe einfach ein Demoprogrämmchen, welches z.B. nach einer Eingabe automatisch irgendetwas in einer Liste aktualisiert oder so .. also ganz simpel. Das kannst Du, wenn Du die Zeit hast auch noch ausbauen.
Aber zunächst bereite Deinen Vortag mal auf dem Nötigsten auf. Versuche voll zu verstehen, was da geschieht .. dann gibt es nämlich für Dich auch keine "unangenehmen" Fragen ;-)

Wenn Du das fertig hast ... könntest Du das eventuell mal per PN oder Mail an mich schicken?
Würde mich interessieren.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## achtim (28. Feb 2005)

Was würde Dich jetzt genau interessieren?


----------



## eclipse (28. Feb 2005)

Geh auf java.sun.com und lad dir den Sun Application Server mit Samples sowie Tutorials runter.
Sind viele Beispiele für Anfänger dabei.


----------



## Gast (28. Feb 2005)

leute, um es klarzustellen: ich hab schon ne beispielapplikation gebaut die schön funktioniert und ich hab auch eine menge dabei gelernt... mich hat nur die sache mit einer frei zugänglichen ejb interessiert, aber so recht wollt ihr nicht darauf antworten


----------



## baer1208 (21. Mrz 2005)

hy!

@achtim
mich würd dein sample bzw. kolloquiumausarbeitung auch interessieren! wäre es möglich mir diese zukommen zu lassen: pocivalnik.david@gmx.net

@eclipse
finde den sun application server mit den samples u tutorials nicht - direkter link (fallsd ihn gespeichert hast wär super!)

tia @ all!

ciao baer


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2005)

Suche mal nach JMX-Console etc.
Es gibt zig Firmen, die dermassen mit der Konfiguration der Server
überfordert sind, dass alles, was darin läuft, offen wie ein Scheunentor
ist. Es ist erschreckend, wie mit sensiblen Daten umgegangen wird.
Wenn Du glück hast, erwischst Du eine Bank und kannst paar nette
Transaktionen durchführen. :bae:

OK, jetzt mal im Ernst (sorry Ernst). 
Java PetStore  ist zu Demozwecken gut. Oder schreibe irgendwas einfaches wie einen 
Währungsumrechner, ISBN oder Postleitzahlensuche.
Mache es für den Vortrag nicht zu groß, sonst werden die Leute reihenweise einschlafen.


----------



## eclipse (22. Mrz 2005)

@baer1208
hier der Link:
http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/download.html#sdk

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## baer1208 (22. Mrz 2005)

danke für den link!

spaß werd i ham!

ciao baer


----------

